# Warranties



## Create-A-Cloud (18/4/16)

Hi All Vendors,

I dont know if this is in the right section. Mods please move if incorrect. 

What is your warranty info on regulated devices, batteries for the devices and Batteries like Ego One?

Thanks,


----------

